# Mantis and spider (Video)



## Mr.Mantid (Feb 20, 2011)

I found

 rather amusing. It's a bit lengthy (10 mins) but I got a good laugh out of it.enjoy


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow... no lives. I can't believe all those people gathered around for that. Everytime they got near each other, a wave of screams. And poor zorak. Poor all of them, actually. Their reactions were funny though. "GOO JASMINE!!!!"


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Feb 20, 2011)

I found the tribute to Charlotee to be quite amusing, I laughed out loud.


----------



## MantidLord (Feb 20, 2011)

I skipped that part. I want to know what happened to the mantids. The breaks in the "action" followed by hardcore music and screams got me laughing. "Attack Jasmine!"


----------



## minty (Feb 27, 2011)

that was cruel!!!!

but the music was hilarious!


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 27, 2011)

I was hoping the mantis would come out the victor, but spiders are pretty aggressive sometimes. I was actually surprised that girl had the guts to finish that spider off. The poor owner of Charlotte, he looked like he was crying.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I found video too disgusting to get through. A bunch of idiots throwing terrified mantises and spiders together and screaming for blood while violently shaking and taping the jar is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 28, 2011)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I found video too disgusting to get through. A bunch of idiots throwing terrified mantises and spiders together and screaming for blood while violently shaking and taping the jar is not my idea of a good time.


But it could be, thanks to Modern Science! All it would take would be a couple of miniaturized Emototransmitters and a bunch of receivers. Simply attach them to the mantis and spider (crazy glue should do the trick) and staple an Emotoreceiver to each member of the audience. Then let the fun begin! Each audience member would experience every victorious blow given by his chosen protagonist and would also get to feel the injuries inflicted by his opponent. Imagine the "human" screams, the anguish, the writhing on the floor! And at the end, there would be no one left to clean up the two arthropod corpses. Does anyone know how I can go about patenting this device?


----------



## ismart (Feb 28, 2011)

That would be worth seeing Phil! :lol:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Phil epic idea right there. My mantises have already told me they are willing to invest their stock of crickets and flies in your new product line.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 1, 2011)

Idiots, perhaps. Mantids and spiders feeling terror, I highly doubt it.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Idiots, perhaps. Mantids and spiders feeling terror, I highly doubt it.


Then how do they know to run/fly away from enemies? They must feel SOMETHING.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 1, 2011)

I know people who pit insects against each other. I have no problem about that. But the way it was done in that video was just pathetic. Shaking the container and screaming. Get a life. I don't even do that when my mantids do something "cool" like lay an ooth or hatch.

I'm a unicorn mantis!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Idiots, perhaps. Mantids and spiders feeling terror, I highly doubt it.


I don't really care what you want to call it semantic wise but when I see creatures flailing around trying desperately to crawl away I'm going to go ahead and call it terror. From the portion I watched the female mantis spent the majority of the time flailing on her back unable to even get a proper footing on the slick glass. Like I said, not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> Then how do they know to run/fly away from enemies? They must feel SOMETHING.


Hi Deby,

At first glance when seeing the little hooligans run or fly away from enemies it may seem as if they are experiencing some emotional response, but does it necessarily mean they are afraid or terrorfied? No, I dont think so. Take bacteria for example, they too will attempt to escape from an aversive stimulus1, but they lack a nervous system to even feel emotions or physical pain. Invertebrates nervous systems are very different from our own. Most invertebrates have small nervous systems, consisting of many small brains called ganglia. Because of the way the nervous system is spread out in invertebrates, it is thought that invertebrates have limited cognitive capacity. High cognitive capacity is supposedly to be a prerequisite for an emotional response to even devolope. The "Can Invertebrates Feel Pain/Emotions" question is a pretty reasonable debate. From what I can gather, the majority of the scientific community believes or finds it more probable that insects can not feel pain or emotion. Regardless, I find it more probable that they don't feel emotion or pain based on the arguments that I have read from both sides.

1. Aversive Stimulus- any negative stimulus to which an organism will learn to make a response that avoids it.

Source:http://www.parl.gc.ca/37/2/parlbus/commbus/senate/com-e/lega-e/witn-e/shelly-e.htm

Cheers, Mr. Mantid


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I still like to believe my mantids like me (even though it's probably not true), so I'll ignorantly stick with the idea that they _do_ feel emotion. Because if they didn't, how could they love me when I love them so much?  

+1 for Krissim Klaw.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> Well, I still like to believe my mantids like me (even though it's probably not true), so I'll ignorantly stick with the idea that they _do_ feel emotion. Because if they didn't, how could they love me when I love them so much?
> 
> +1 for Krissim Klaw.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha, Deby! My favorite (and drop dead gorgeous) great niece, Sparkle, feels the same way, only with a different object of her affection. She is English, natch, and is sure that some fellow townsman of hers who is now living in Boston, loves her as much as she does him, because he says that he will be happy to see her when she flies in this month! I won't get to see her until next year, but at least we'll get to talk on the phone, and I'm sending her off to the Masai Mara at the end of this month so that being chased by ravenous lions and frenzied elephants will distract her from her loss!

Wow, I hope that I'm not getting off topic! I'll post her pic on the "faces" thread and maybe another, late, of her being chased by an elephant.


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Mr. Mantid, but surely you can't say that they don't feel stress? As Phil pointed out with a brilliant example in another thread, mantids, like all creatures, do feel stress. And this stress can shorten their life span. Emotions and pain aside.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 2, 2011)

Oooh, she fell for a guy far away, huh? Well, you live and you learn. Sounds like a great time in Masai Mara, though.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 3, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> Yes Mr. Mantid, but surely you can't say that they don't feel stress? As Phil pointed out with a brilliant example in another thread, mantids, like all creatures, do feel stress. And this stress can shorten their life span. Emotions and pain aside.


Hello MantidLord,

Well I do not know if they can "feel" stress but certainly I would think their bodies can experience the effects of stress so to answer your question, yes, but I was only explaining how invertebrates are probably more along the lines of bacteria when facing aversive stimulus- fleeing away from danger not by an emotional response.

Cheers,

Mr. Mantid


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I understand what you're saying. I also remember the discussions about whether insects feel emotion (or even pain) in the dreaded vertebrae vs invert threads that have since disappeared from the forum. Basically what I'm getting at, is that what that mantis and spider went through could stress them (or the mantis I should say) to the point to where it affects its health. Whether or not they were mad or afraid is another story.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 3, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> Okay, I understand what you're saying. I also remember the discussions about whether insects feel emotion (or even pain) in the dreaded vertebrae vs invert threads that have since disappeared from the forum. Basically what I'm getting at, is that what that mantis and spider went through could stress them (or the mantis I should say) to the point to where it affects its health. Whether or not they were mad or afraid is another story.


Bingo


----------

